# 2014 Scott Addict Team Issue



## gus300 (Nov 26, 2012)

new race bike but still working on the fit. might need to get rid of the stem even tho i dont want to.


----------



## renedelbarco (Mar 28, 2010)

gus300 said:


> new race bike but still working on the fit. might need to get rid of the stem even tho i dont want to.


It is a great bike indeed. I bought it brand new a few months back.


----------



## gus300 (Nov 26, 2012)

Fitted for the most part and rode it for the first time.


----------



## Full_Spectrum (Oct 30, 2012)

These bikes are so good. Ive got 2 of them now- sold my Hi-Mod to buy the second one.

That thing looks sharp. No power meter?


----------

